

Ask HN: What is your favorite system for static website generation? - jaytaylor

Do you use a static website generator other than Jekyll or Hyde?  And if you use Hyde, what are your thoughts on new version (v0.8.8 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;hyde&#x2F;hyde) compared to &quot;classic&quot; (v0.5.3 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lakshmivyas&#x2F;hyde)?
======
mitchtbaum
Pelican
([https://github.com/getpelican/pelican](https://github.com/getpelican/pelican))
is a great static site generator. I really like the power of content metadata.
The plugins are good, and development is ongoing. To top it off, the users on
IRC are friendly and helpful. I'm sold.

------
amitu
I love djangothis,
[https://github.com/amitu/djangothis](https://github.com/amitu/djangothis).
[http://amitu.com/2013/09/djangothis-for-
blogging/](http://amitu.com/2013/09/djangothis-for-blogging/).

I am biased because I built it, but if you like jekyll, but prefer
django/python, you should give djangothis a try.

------
ElongatedTowel
I'm using one I wrote myself. I'm not sure if it makes sense to ever release
it, seeing that there are already over 9000 more mature generators out there,
but I'm trying to solve some problems I've had with others, which mostly are:

* A simple interface (Unlike e.g. Pelican, which uses Makefiles to prettify it's command line interface)

* A sane template engine (Basically ruling out anything Ruby. Jekyll's Liquid engine for example only provides includes, no template inheritance)

* No unnecessary large dependencies like requiring Django

* Freedom of choice (I want to use YAML and Markdown)

* Tightly coupled asset pipeline

* Enough building blocks to quickly solve most usecases

* Should easily be usable on Windows (No makefiles please, no compiler necessary to install)

* Pluggable theming and extension support

Most newer generators solve most of these problems. For some reason most of
them are written in Ruby though, which to my surprise has very popular
template engines which don't even provide template inheritance.

------
pvorb
Hakyll ([http://jaspervdj.be/hakyll/](http://jaspervdj.be/hakyll/)) ist pretty
sweet if you know Haskell.

~~~
pvorb
PS: It uses Pandoc, which is big plus for me and might be for you too.

------
pjungwir
I use Nanoc for
[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/). I tried
Jekyll first, but I didn't like using Liquid. Instead I write the templates in
Haml and the content in Markdown.

~~~
michaelmior
+1 for Nanoc. I tried several before settling on this and I'm quite happy.
It's simple, but fairly powerful and easy to extend.

------
gatesphere
Flask with FrozenFlask provides a nice framework to roll your own. Which is
what I've done for every site I ship.

------
jeddi
I use Mynt [
[https://github.com/Anomareh/mynt](https://github.com/Anomareh/mynt) ] - it's
got a small community of users, but the primary author is active and
responsive. It uses python and sass.

------
thibaultCha
I wanted to build my own for my website, so here it is, a command line tool
released as an npm package:
[http://thibaultcha.github.io/Equiprose/](http://thibaultcha.github.io/Equiprose/)

\- It's using Jade and Stylus for templating.

\- It's a commande line interface.

\- Natively supports emojis, a la GitHub.

\- YAML for configuration and Markdown for redaction.

\- You can create as many websites as you want, they can all be configured
differently and be served on test servers or build to their output directory.

------
mark_l_watson
I use Jekyll for [http://markwatson.com/blog](http://markwatson.com/blog) and
I generally like it. I used blogger (mapped to a subdomain) for years and
liked it but decided I wanted more control over my own "property". Before
using Jekyll I tried a cheap Wordpress host for a few months. Wordpress is OK,
but had a lot of ceremony for what I need, and static web page generation was
a good fit. I also like the Jekyll tools for producing nicely formatted
program listings for a variety of languages.

------
draegtun
It's an oldie but I still use Template Toolkit for building most of my static
websites - [http://www.template-toolkit.org/](http://www.template-
toolkit.org/)

------
eswat
Started getting into Assemble ([http://assemble.io/](http://assemble.io/))
since I’ve been digging deeper in Yeoman + Grunt + Bower lately.

------
kape
Middleman ([http://middlemanapp.com/](http://middlemanapp.com/)), easy to
setup and deploy and uses Ruby.

------
binaryautomata
I like Cactus
([https://github.com/koenbok/Cactus](https://github.com/koenbok/Cactus)) and
PieCrust ([http://bolt80.com/piecrust/](http://bolt80.com/piecrust/)). They
are both super flexible and have met my static generator needs nicely.

Haven't tried Hyde or Jekyll.

------
Riley
My favorite is Simplpost: [http://simplpost.com/blog/what-is-this-
thing/](http://simplpost.com/blog/what-is-this-thing/)

It's not a command line tool, but it makes nice responsive static sites. And
it's easy enough for my girlfriend to use. That's why I built it.

------
kayman
emacs org mode converted to html using org-publish.
[http://orgmode.org/worg/org-tutorials/org-publish-html-
tutor...](http://orgmode.org/worg/org-tutorials/org-publish-html-
tutorial.html)

